# Warhammer Giant - selling , whisper offers



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod840934&_requestid=2064617

in the box and still on the sprue.

message offers.


----------

